# Nutrition Class



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am taking a nutrition class, post-heart attack.  It is actually a class on pre-diabetic cooking, but Diabetes, heart health, weight management and all are intricately interwoven.  I found out from another member that the class would cost her $300...for me it's $50 and I get my money back after I finish the entire class.

If anyone is interested, I will be happy to post my classes, week by week, here in this forum.

Let me know.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am taking a nutrition class, post-heart attack.  It is actually a class on pre-diabetic cooking, but Diabetes, heart health, weight management and all are intricately interwoven.  I found out from another member that the class would cost her $300...for me it's $50 and I get my money back after I finish the entire class.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I will be happy to post my classes, week by week, here in this forum.
> 
> Let me know.



Please do.  We can all use the information.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am taking a nutrition class, post-heart attack. It is actually a class on pre-diabetic cooking, but Diabetes, heart health, weight management and all are intricately interwoven. I found out from another member that the class would cost her $300...for me it's $50 and I get my money back after I finish the entire class.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I will be happy to post my classes, week by week, here in this forum.
> 
> Let me know.


 
Princess I would love for to post your nutrition classes. I am sure it would Help a lot of us. It is sweet of you to offer.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like Monday nights will be class night!

Better bring apples for the teacher


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like Monday nights will be class night!
> 
> Better bring apples for the teacher


 
I bet you would get "brownie" points right away because apples are heart healthy!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 13, 2011)

i would like it as well. i eat heart healthy pretty much, well i do goof sometimes . but would be interesting.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 13, 2011)

I took those classes too. very helpful!

Take notes....You'll want them weeks later.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 13, 2011)

Please share what you learn.  Many of us would benefit!  Thank you in advance for offering!

~Kathleen


----------



## Leanne (Feb 14, 2011)

That would be very useful. Thank you. Good luck with your classes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I took those classes too. very helpful!
> 
> Take notes....You'll want them weeks later.


 
I still have all my nutrition texts from college.  It's one subject I excell in...my education is also 11 years old.  Be nice to hear and learn all the new things that have come out since I took a formal class.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okie dokie, I'm off to plunk the cash down and find out what materials we will be using, get all signed up.

Then rehab and another class...I'll be busy today!


----------



## legend_018 (Feb 14, 2011)

That is so nice!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, I have a bunch to type up fpr you, basically what the class is going to consist of and what we will be doing. It is up to you what you want to incorporate. I will be doing the whole thing, including the weekly weights and food journal

Here are the new 2010 USDA Dietary guidelines, for your perusal, I just got the link from one of my nursing newsletters:
http://www.cnpp.usda.gov/Publications/DietaryGuidelines/2010/PolicyDoc/PolicyDoc.pdf


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2011)

The class is very personalized and support oriented.  Last week we just went over how much they intend to support us and cheap gym memberships ($10 a month for the Rehab Gym)  Hopefully this week, tonight, will actually have some information to pass on!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I feel bad, I offered a class and it turns out it's not a class but a weight loss program.  She used some formula (don't ask) to figure out how many Fat grams a day we can have and told us to write down all the food we eat in the next week and figure out the fat grams.  Keeping in mind how many fat grams we can have.   

I also learned that one McDonalds meal, not even an supersized one, has the same amount of fat as a stick of butter.

I'll keep absorbing and going to class, if only to get my $50 back at the end.  I did get a nifty Fat Counter Book!


----------

